
The 747 that went to Burning Man: What really happened - eaguyhn
https://mashable.com/article/747-burning-man
======
M_Bakhtiari
Reminds me of the Vultures' plane in the Lucas Arts classic Full Throttle:
[https://lparchive.org/Full-
Throttle-(Screenshot)/Update%2010...](https://lparchive.org/Full-
Throttle-\(Screenshot\)/Update%2010/)

